# Enzo on his first hiking Trip



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are a few pics I took when we went hiking yesterday in Runyon Canyon dog park. Its over 90 acres of off leash paradise !
I would have taken more pics but I was too busy worrying about falling lol



















I told enzo to sit and I caught him in mid sitting position lol


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

He looks so handsome! I love his red.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

VERY handsome boy! I absolutely LOVE his color. How old is he?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What a fun place to go, wish we had a place like that!! All we have here is a regular dog park, no fun hiking places. I'm jealous. 

He looks so grown up in thos pictures, what a handsom boy he is!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks really nice. He looks darker then before. Is he getting darker now?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> VERY handsome boy! I absolutely LOVE his color. How old is he?


He is 5 months


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> He looks really nice. He looks darker then before. Is he getting darker now?


You know what I think when my sister first got him his coat was REALLY damaged because of the snow. She cut a bunch of it off and his feet are super dark. So we believe his true color is darker! If you notice his top knot hair is super light and dry looking ( the damaged part). He lost hair around his neck from frontline and that new growth is darker as well.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice boy.
Does he have a white marking on his chest?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Nice boy.
> Does he have a white marking on his chest?


Yes he has some white on his Cheat


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful - If I may ask... where did you get him from - who is the breeder?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> He is absolutely beautiful - If I may ask... where did you get him from - who is the breeder?


My sister got him from a breeder in MI I need to ask what is the breeders name again. I think her name is Maria something .


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

What a beautiful red! And very handsome.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful pic's, and love Enzo's color, very handsome!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful boy! How much does he weigh at 5 months? Also, do you happen to have record of how tall he was or how much he weighed at around 4 months? I'm wondering how big my male will get.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Beautiful boy! How much does he weigh at 5 months? Also, do you happen to have record of how tall he was or how much he weighed at around 4 months? I'm wondering how big my male will get.


He is 20inches as for weight I will try to weigh him later tonight He should be around 25-30lbs? Last time I weighed him he was 20lbs and that was a bout a month ago


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous roxy. Dang it all, I never thought I'd have a red but he looks so glamorous now I'll have to add another colour to my wish list :rofl:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> He is gorgeous roxy. Dang it all, I never thought I'd have a red but he looks so glamorous now I'll have to add another colour to my wish list :rofl:


Yeah my sister has been on the red standard poodles for years so we are so happy we finally got one. Our second favorite color would be silver


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> My sister got him from a breeder in MI I need to ask what is the breeders name again. I think her name is Maria something .


Well, if your sister mentions who it is again let me know... he looks exactly like my neighbor's dog who is also 5 months... down to the expression he has on his face, I'm wondering if they could be litter mates - they just moved down to DC from upstate NY.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Well, if your sister mentions who it is again let me know... he looks exactly like my neighbor's dog who is also 5 months... down to the expression he has on his face, I'm wondering if they could be litter mates - they just moved down to DC from upstate NY.


Really ? That would be funny I forgot to ask her again today. She had a listing on some breeders website but since she has no more puppies she has no listing on there anymore. 

It could be the same breeder if they got him from Michigan, she had 4 males available.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That would be really funny!!!! I doggy sit him once in a while... I'll try to get a pic next time he comes over.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

He's beautiful as always and he's really starting to look more 'grown up'. I bet he loved that park. Sounds like doggy paradise.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

What a nice adventure for Enzo. He is getting more handsome every time you post his pictures.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> You know what I think when my sister first got him his coat was REALLY damaged because of the snow. She cut a bunch of it off and his feet are super dark. So we believe his true color is darker! If you notice his top knot hair is super light and dry looking ( the damaged part). He lost hair around his neck from frontline and that new growth is darker as well.



it really seems to depend on the light too - the video of his gait he looks very red!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pamela said:


> it really seems to depend on the light too - the video of his gait he looks very red!


Yeah thats true when its overcasted he looks very red. The video pics up colors differently in shaded light also.


----------

